# Virtue Zone



## Flyrtw (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have just joined this group & I hope to get loads of information about Dubai, UAE. I have been living in Dubai, with my family for past 6 years and am planning to set up my own business .

Free zones are offering various facilities in most of the Emirates and have varied price/fee structure. However, I am looking at Virtue Zone (Fujaira) to set up my business from and get trade license since it is competitively priced.

Recently I have read articles about delays in issuing visas. It was also stated that it is not legal to operate from Virtue (vz) free zone? I will truly appreciate if you can advise me if this is true and whether I should go ahead with my registration. 

Thanks!

Fly-RTW


----------



## Whaider (Jun 26, 2013)

Freezone companies can not operate on mainland legally. they are for export or overseas works only.

If you want to work mainland then you have to go through the Dept of Econ Devmnt (DED) etc


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Whaider said:


> Freezone companies can not operate on mainland legally. they are for export or overseas works only.
> 
> If you want to work mainland then you have to go through the Dept of Econ Devmnt (DED) etc


They can operate via a appointed mainland agent, or in a strictly e-commerce environment.


----------

